# Hydrocotyle verticillata



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

IME H. verticillata doesn't get taller than 5-6 iniches...that's with relatively lower light...H. leucocephala will get much taller, grow much faster, and is generally more invasive and light hogging (tends to spread out WIDE). H. verticillata spreads via runners. H. leucocephala is a floating plant. It has water-roots, but serve no apparent purpose for anchoring to substrate. I just used lead weights and threw it in the tank as a background filler.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info 'dawgger. Looks like I will stick with what I have.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Tropica gives _H. verticillata_ height only as 3-7 cm ~ 1''-3''. That would be closer to my estimate too...  It's really a foreground/ nano tank plant IMHO.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have also experienced H. verticilliata heights of over the Tropica standard. 5"-6" is not uncommon under lower light.

Must be something in that Finnish water, Daniel. Keeps the K-Bars and the H. verticilliata short. 

Is there a high incidence of dwarfism in Suomi?? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

lol!
I think it must have something to do with everything being bigger and greater in the States, Mike!!  Plus, the Finnish scientist just discovered/ nailed down the giantism gene in humans... ..(to go totally OT)..

But yes, Tropica's measures ARE usually a bit to the lower end... and frankly, the last time I had H. verticillata... it croacked on me (I hope I'll have better luck this time!  ). Point well made, won't quote Tropica anymore!


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

when i got mine some pieces were something like 8" tall. i cut those pieces roughly in half near a node and planted the stems deep in the substrate. now, they are just producing leaf after leaf with not much height growth in a 10 gal with 3-7wpg. i think that if its overshadwed it'll grow upwards until it gets to a height where it gets good light then stops and makes more leaves.


----------



## Hurriken (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope it's OK to reopen a thread rather than starting a new one. I have some Hydrocotyle verticillata Most of it is 3 inches tall but there are a few that have reached 5 inches. It just doesn't do well though. It seems everytime a new leaf sprouts another one dies. 

Tank parameters: 
10g
water temp 80F
DIY CO2 with bubble ladder
2X18 watts @ 6500K so about 4 watts per gallon.
I dose flourish comp a few times a week. 

I know that they need direct light but I figured if it was the light they would grow taller. I'm wondering if the water temp should be cooler. 76-78 maybe? I'm thinking about pulling it all out and cutting up the runners so that it is one leaf per. then replant it. Could that spur growth? Can anyone help?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Hurriken said:


> I hope it's OK to reopen a thread rather than starting a new one. I have some Hydrocotyle verticillata Most of it is 3 inches tall but there are a few that have reached 5 inches. It just doesn't do well though. It seems everytime a new leaf sprouts another one dies.
> 
> Tank parameters:
> 10g
> ...


H. verticillata requires a lot of light to grow short. I have mine growing under 65W on a 10G. It appreciates a nutritious substrate like ADA Amazonia. After planting it takes a while to throw out runners. 

Bhushan


----------



## Hurriken (Mar 11, 2007)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> H. verticillata requires a lot of light to grow short. I have mine growing under 65W on a 10G. It appreciates a nutritious substrate like ADA Amazonia. After planting it takes a while to throw out runners.
> 
> Bhushan



I don't really care how tall it grows. To me it's a nice plant regardless of how it grows. I just want it to propegate more and look healthier. I'm using Fluorite substrate. I've had the H.V. over a year. Tonight I took some out and the roots were not very big. I turned the temp down to 78F.


----------

